# Preparing subfloor for tile



## JerseyJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm looking for some other opinions for laying a subfloor in a small bathroom I'm remodeling in a fifty year old house. After demo I was left with six inch t&g which is diagonal on joists. My plan is to screw the planks down and to re-hammer any lifted nails. Next, I will glue ( pl premium) 3/4" t&g cdx plywood with 1 5/8" deck screws (not into joists).Now my door transition is flush with adjoining subfloor. Because of the height issue I'm debating wheather or not to tile directly on the plywood or forget about the height differance and just add ditra or 1/4" dura rock. I didn't want to use cdx underlayment but that's my only choice in t&g . It does say its underlayment but it still has some knot voids here and there. Thanks for takin a look.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Use ditra and you will never have any issues or call backs... I have been using that in all home renovations old and new construction and there is no comparison. 

Good luck.


----------



## DanielsRemodel (Jan 22, 2014)

I usually shoot the sub floor back down with ring shank nails, then I will build up my floor with plywood, glue and nail it down to the sub floor then lay 1/2 hardie backer down in thin set and shoot that down 8" OC.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JerseyJ said:


> I'm looking for some other opinions for laying a subfloor in a small bathroom I'm remodeling


Isn't this your fourth month in that bathroom? Were your other framing questions worked out with that?


----------



## JerseyJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No CO762RTD2 this is not my forth month on that bathroom! My other framing project went fine and thanks for asking.
Thank you for those who posted there opinions regarding my most recent remodel. To keep my doorway transition at its normal height I've decide to install 1/2" exterior grade plywood with glue and screws over the t&g planks instead of using 3/4" T&g plywood. I will then use 1/4" Durock for my tile. I'm use to working with it and I've never had any problems with it. I do like the idea of using Ditra but have seen hairline cracks in grout done by other contractors. I'm not saying it can't be done with better results. I just heard you have to be careful with that stuff. What ever that means. Has anyone found that Hardi Backer is better then Durock when it comes to using 1/4"?


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Hardi tends to suck moisture out of thinset faster, so wipe with a damp sponge often as you set tile. Otherwise no big difference. 

Im with Greg though... Use Ditra.


----------



## JerseyJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you have any useful tips for installing Ditra. What's the smallest roll of ditra I can Buy? Thanks


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

JerseyJ said:


> Do you have any useful tips for installing Ditra. What's the smallest roll of ditra I can Buy? Thanks


 all the tile floors that ive done have been laid over durock or hardie. Im still behind the times on the newer underlayments. Im in the same boat with no firsthand experience. I may try ditra on bathroom coming up but i know there are many others.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

JerseyJ said:


> Do you have any useful tips for installing Ditra. What's the smallest roll of ditra I can Buy? Thanks


Make sure you fill the Ditra properly. You'll need to go back and forth over it a few times.

Don't use a vinyl roller. A float for mudbed is good to set the Ditra into the thinset.

I like to skim one day, set the next. But you can skim and set if needed.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I do all my floors now with ditra and I use a ditra trowel.

I have never seen any hairline cracks in any of my grout jobs using this product.


I always install ditra and skim coat day 1 ...day 2 install tiles


----------



## DanielsRemodel (Jan 22, 2014)

Splinter said:


> Hardi tends to suck moisture out of thinset faster, so wipe with a damp sponge often as you set tile. Otherwise no big difference.
> 
> Im with Greg though... Use Ditra.


I hook up a hose sprayer to a supply and mist the floor as a I go.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

OP Are you a diy'er?


----------



## JerseyJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. Considering the cost of Ditra for such a small space, I think I'm just using good old Durock. There's defiantly no kind of deflection in this BR. My mind is made up. Now I just have to put it back together in time for my north steelhead/brown fishing trip. " work hard...play hard!"


----------



## JerseyJ (Jun 24, 2014)

By the way I kind of disagree to the preparation of Ditra by skimming then laying the following day. Shouldn't it all bond together at once instead of adding a cold joint. What are the manufacture recommendations?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

JerseyJ said:


> By the way I kind of disagree to the preparation of Ditra by skimming then laying the following day. Shouldn't it all bond together at once instead of adding a cold joint.


Isn't setting on durock a cold joint? It's no different setting to skimmed Ditra. The reason to skim is so you can snap or draw layout lines easily.


----------



## DanielsRemodel (Jan 22, 2014)

Heres the Schluter ditra installation video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6FyWs2WZ1k


----------

